# Pacwind problems



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Well looky here, seems pacwind has a problem or too or three.
Any of you folks considering a Vertical Access machine ought to look at this.

http://www.dmacsolutions.com/pacwind.htm

Ed Begley has finally seen the light.


----------



## Windy in Kansas (Jun 16, 2002)

I certainly wouldn't give much worth to that post as they say the installers are scrupulous but yet also say they steal your money. If they are honest, how then are they unscrupulous?


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Windy, yup I spotted that and wondered, but then passed it off as to the guy forgot to read his 'message' before posting.
. . . .A first class word merchant he is not . . . .

But the point is there . . . .Collect the money and make excuses about the nonexistent equipment.

Buyer Beware


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

New technology brings new opportunities. Unfortunately sometimes that means new scam opportunities.


----------

